# Yellow River with the popping bug



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hit the river yesterday afternoon with the flyrod in hand. Caught probably 30+ bream mostly small ones but did have 8-10 good bream. Also cast some for bass without any luck. Beautiful weather and conditions on the river, fishing should only get better...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Purty bream ! I haven't used my fly rod in forever. I got my popping bug box out the other day and all the legs on my poppers are brittle and dry rotten. They just fall off when I touch them. I guess that i'm going to have to buy some new bugs.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

My favorite type of fishing!!! I have not fished yellow river yet, because I live so close to escambia. I have been saying all year that I am gonna make a trip over there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You use a popper fer all of em brother??? Good deal and purty blue gill!!! Can't wait to make my fly rod scream w/ some specs and bulls this week!!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah a popper is all I fished, the frog pattern was working good yesterday like the one in the first pic. My uncle caught his fish on a round dinny in white...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Not the most productiver way to catch bluegills - but may be the funnest! Great pics


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Bream on the flyrod is always a blast. I noticed a lot of bluegills at the surface looking for bugs Saturday while I was cruising the shallows looking for beds.

My grandpa liked using what he called the Long Tom which had a long slender cork body. He said it was easier for the bream to get in their mouths. Black and yellow was his favorite color.

Glad y'all got some and thanks for the report.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I have that same bug! Way to go


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

bugs aint cheap these days. I did find a site that has a good selection and the prices arnt too bad. it's breambugs.com. 

basnbud


----------

